# Myth: bees live in woods naturally



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice book! Interesting information too.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes. It is very surprising that beekeeping has not changed much since 1568. And in fact since the Romans. Very much has been known. For example in that book it is described how young brood is transfered from one hive into the other to cure queenlessness. And many more. It is also described that Romans had observation hives. They simply used a bladder or thinned leather as a window. Sometimes I wish I could travel back in time to see all this.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>...Nicol Jacobi...

I've been looking for this book for the last 15 years... I had his name as "Nichel Jacob" and no reference to the title of the book... maybe that was my problem?


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes. The German language wasn't "standardized" those days and people were writing however they spoke the words. So the same name was written: Nicol - Nichel - Nikel - Nikolaus...

That certainly makes things difficult!


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> >...Nicol Jacobi...
> 
> I've been looking for this book for the last 15 years... I had his name as "Nichel Jacob" and no reference to the title of the book... maybe that was my problem?


Sure would be nice to have an English translation, how's your German Michael? 

Dank Bernhard mein Deutsch ist ein bisschen eingerostet!


Don


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

BernhardHeuvel said:


> For example in that book it is described how young brood is transfered from one hive into the other to cure queenlessness.


I thought I read on this forum somewhere that the bees did not move brood from hive to hive....


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Cloverdale said:


> I thought I read on this forum somewhere that the bees did not move brood from hive to hive....


I think he means the ROMANS moved brood from hive to hive. That would not surprise me ... they did it to people. Supposedly that's how armored cavalry (knights) were introduced to England.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Phoebee said:


> I think he means the ROMANS moved brood from hive to hive. That would not surprise me ... they did it to people. Supposedly that's how armored cavalry (knights) were introduced to England.


That makes sense...


----------



## Oly Pen Aaron (Jun 30, 2014)

It appears, from posts on another forum, that you might be slowly translating this. Are you documenting it as you go? Thanks so much for the insight!

Aaron


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Sure would be nice to have an English translation, how's your German Michael.

Mein Deutsch ist nur so gut wie google translate.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>It appears, from posts on another forum, that you might be slowly translating this.

Let us know. If you are not, I may try to get it translated... or at least transcribes so I can use google to translate.


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

BernhardHeuvel said:


> ...The so called "four-fields-crop rotation" was very common. That means different crops were rotated and one year nothing was cultivated on that field. "Greenfields" Those greenfields had a lot of white clover which was one of the main honey crop...


I saw this done a lot when I was a little girl. Sadly I don't see it much anymore, seems to have been replaced by fertilizers and pesticides. BUT, I lived in a rural area then and now I live in the burbs so my impression of the change in practices could be wrong.

Bernhard, thanks for sharing. Very interesting. Once when I was researching something else at a university library I ran across a microfilm account of medieval orchard farming practices. It spoke of when in the season to manure the fields, etc... Unfortunately, as I said, it was on microfilm and I was looking for something else so I couldn't spend a lot if time on it. If memory serves it was in old English.


----------

